# Scrap dental value



## Noxx (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello,
Just a quick question,
How much worth 80 grams of scrap dental cleaned from all pins and cement ?
It is yellow gold.
Thanks !


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 10, 2007)

Difficult to know, for there are various dental alloys. I would think you'd expect at least 16K, with a large percentage of the balance silver and platinum group (platinum and or palladium).

Have you tried processing it by any means? Have you tested it for content? 

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Mar 10, 2007)

I do not own it (I would be very happy lol)
I just wanted to know to gold content.
But you agree it worth 1000$+ ?


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 11, 2007)

No, I wouldn't agree to hardly anything, if for no other reason, the vast array of alloys available. Only after testing it would I feel comfortable in making a commitment on value. 

Years ago, a close friend, who ran a pawn shop, advanced several thousand dollars against dental alloys---and ended up taking a bath. It was badly misrepresented. 

Are you familiar with test needles? They are readily available from jewelry supply houses. They can be used to judge karat fineness of gold, but the presence of the platinum group metals tends to force false readings, making you think the gold is better than it is. They work great for jewelry, however. 

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Mar 11, 2007)

No, I don't know test needles...


----------

